# Solicitor / Lawyer



## Marthinus (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi

I am looking for a reputable solicitor/lawyer in Lagos or surrounds. Preferably one that specializes in Golden Visas and English speaking.

Cheers

Marthinus


----------

